# PERIOD CRAMPS



## 14448 (Jun 14, 2006)

Aargh, it's that time of the month again!I'm having really bad cramps and can't keep still, I have to keep pacing up and down and stretching out to try and find less painful position.This is the one day of the month that something is worse pain than iBS pain.Anyone got any advice? I've already taken codein, aspirin, ibruprofen and mefanamic acid, and I can't stay in bath long enough for it to help. Also does anyone get hyper-sensitive to colours on their period? The red and blue mat on my floor makes me feel really sick!


----------



## 19123 (Jan 16, 2006)

I usually take Alleve and lay down with a heating pad if I can. The heating pad helps alot!! Sorry you feel so bad


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

I thank god for my water bottle, my period is due in a couple of days, im already getting the pain







Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## 21467 (Jul 13, 2006)

I used to have terrible cramps for 4 days of my period and was taking too much medicine. I went on the lose-dose birth control pill and it has been amazingly helpful! It takes a few months to work completely right, but I only have some cramps for a couple of days now and they aren't too bad. And as KATCSR said, Aleve is a great drug for cramps.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

I typically use dark brown suger and diced fresh ginger to make a tea. It helps me.


----------



## 22896 (Aug 19, 2006)

If you can do the bcp, see if Seasonale will work for you. only 4 periods a year. The first year I was on it was the best year of my life (as far as pain goes). I am actually off the pill now because I am going for a partial hysterectomy at the end of the month. No more periods!! sounds great.


----------

